# Springtime on Goforth Creek.



## natureman (Apr 24, 2018)

One of my favorite areas.  Best viewed in HD or 2k/4k if your monitor will support it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2018)

Man, that was awesome as always! I love these type of videos. You certainly know your way around the camera, and your editing skills ain't bad either. Very well done, sir.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## natureman (Apr 24, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Man, that was awesome as always! I love these type of videos. You certainly know your way around the camera, and your editing skills ain't bad either. Very well done, sir.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank you very much.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 24, 2018)

My blood pressure just dropped 10 points. Thanks for sharing. Very very relaxing.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 24, 2018)

I know how you can get rich. Install sound proof booths in shopping malls and office tower lobby with these playing for cash or plastic. They'll be finding people in them addicted like on drugs. It's where you'd find me.


----------



## natureman (Apr 24, 2018)

GAJoe said:


> My blood pressure just dropped 10 points. Thanks for sharing. Very very relaxing.



I am glad that you liked it.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2018)

Outstanding as usual.  I really liked the hummingbird capture!  Great job!


----------



## natureman (Apr 24, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Outstanding as usual.  I really liked the hummingbird capture!  Great job!



Thanks, got really lucky with that shot.  Visited the creek on 3 days and on the last one brought my 600mm effective lens.  The hummer never paid me any attention.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2018)

Thats was amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## natureman (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Really nice job,,,, very relaxing,,,, like the music,,,, where is this creek?


----------



## natureman (Apr 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Really nice job,,,, very relaxing,,,, like the music,,,, where is this creek?


  The trail is an old FS road that parallels the creek.  

Goforth Creek is on hwy. 64 west past the Ocoee Whitewater Center , Tennessee.  Link here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2018)

natureman said:


> The trail is an old FS road that parallels the creek.
> 
> Goforth Creek is on hwy. 64 west past the Ocoee Whitewater Center , Tennessee.  Link here.



Really pretty,,,,


----------



## pdsniper (May 4, 2018)

I wish you tough classes, I would love to learn how to do video like you do it is really amazing you really have a gift


----------

